# throwing in the towel



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

well i might get out of the import scene, this is the last dam straw i love my 240 i went to an import shop and i will not name it. My friend was with me and i ask the guy if they could order parts for a 240 and he was like yeah thats a great car the 240 and i said i now. I get my form for my exhaust and go out to my car and my friend stays in and looks around so he comes out piss and im like wtf? The guy said to bad a ****** owns a nice car like that, im tired man i get hated on by everyone this might be the time for me to go. I dont bother people and that just blows my mind . i dont fuck** walk around like a gangster or some [email protected] and i get this man this sucks.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

oh ok, i get it. so just because someone uses a racial slur with you, it gets you frustrated enough to get out of the Import Scene. good call. 

i'm not trying to add fuel to the fire, but you got to understand that that shit is EVERYWHERE. why get all bent the fuck out of shape by just a little thing like that? so what? he called you a ******. boo-fucking-hoo! i get called a *****, slanted eyes, whatever the fuck. it doesn't bother me because i'm above stupid/idiotic shit like that. 

i'm not baggin' on you, but simply making a general statement. black people make the biggest fuckin' deal out of the word ****** and *****. they need to step back and evaluate their actual usage of the fuckin' word. they use it in terms of a friend, a homie, "my *****". but when someone who isn't black uses it, they get all offended. granted this guy used it in a different context, you need to get over it. it is NOT that big of a deal.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

i did over look it but itz just not professional, some black kid was riding with his cousin and another friend and that got fuckin shot at buy some asian kids because they were driving and import and his cousin got shot in the head now dont u think thats takin it a bit to far. Im mean it really dont bother me that white people asian people chinese whatever color use the word that shit dont matter like when they are talking to there boys and shit but that comment just though me off a little.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

esyip said:


> *oh ok, i get it. so just because someone uses a racial slur with you, it gets you frustrated enough to get out of the Import Scene. good call.
> 
> i'm not trying to add fuel to the fire, but you got to understand that that shit is EVERYWHERE. why get all bent the fuck out of shape by just a little thing like that? so what? he called you a ******. boo-fucking-hoo! i get called a *****, slanted eyes, whatever the fuck. it doesn't bother me because i'm above stupid/idiotic shit like that.
> 
> i'm not baggin' on you, but simply making a general statement. black people make the biggest fuckin' deal out of the word ****** and *****. they need to step back and evaluate their actual usage of the fuckin' word. they use it in terms of a friend, a homie, "my *****". but when someone who isn't black uses it, they get all offended. granted this guy used it in a different context, you need to get over it. it is NOT that big of a deal. *


I respect you and all but if you arent black, then you dont understand. PERIOD!!! I used to wanna flash on white people when I was growing up just because. I grew up with that petty hatred (not so much as in the 60's) and my mon grew up with that shit. I am over it now, but now it is black people that I wanna flash on because they always saying dumb shit because I didnt marry a "sista" I will admit that some black people use take the N bomb waaay too far. BUT after awhile it gets OLD. I wouldnt give up the import scene because of it. As far as one black person callign another one the n bomb, they can do that. The same way a girl can call another girl a bitch and it is cool, but let a dude call her that. It's over. I cant even count how many times I have yelled at people in Wal-MArt or other stores for 1)following me around, 2)staring at me like I am dumb (mind you I dont dress like a "thug") or 3)saying dumb shit becuase my wife is not black (white/hispanic) or because my kid is mixed. I would take offense to that the same way I would someone calling me a jap or ***** or a ******, ****, honky or whatever. It is all the same shit. I have pride in who I am and that shit bugs me. Seriously I walked into a Wendy's against my better wishes in Montana. Do you know EVERY SINGLE PERSON in that bitch stopped eating and stared. Like it was out of a movie. Swear to god. It was nuts. Have you ever experienced that??? Or anotehr time some black girl was talking shit to my wife about what to use in my daughters hair. Why dont you try this, sounding all attitudy. I was like bitch who you talking to like that. I get it from both sides. White people and black people. Even my in laws talk shit cuzz Im black. It has nothing to do with being above anything. It is about disrespect. I personally have never had anyone drop the "n" bomb on me. Seriously, I would flip the fuck out and probably go to jail


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Esyip...sorry I have to disagree. It IS a big deal. Racism shouldnt be brushed off with an excuse. Racists shouldnt get the luxury. 

Sleeper...Dont let one person get you down! Dont let their ignorance ruin the things you love.

-Jake


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

whoa..that is fuked up. if i was there with u and i heard that, i would've went back in and ripped the fuk out of the guy who said that.

sleeper, i know that kind of stuff is everywhere but you just can't give up man. how long has ppl been dropping the n word and disrespecting african americans because of their color?? for a LONG time and that is FUKED up. you gotta be strong and stand up to those ppl. if they think it's okay to make racial comments because the other ppl are "fuked up", they're the ones that are fuked up. you can't quit..you gotta be more determined and prove their asses wrong. prove them wrong that not all black ppl are gansters who goes around and shoots ppl for no reason. i'm full asian and i got PLENTY of african american friends. my parents unfortunately do not respect them very much but i don't care what they think. some of them are the best, nicest, and the coolest kids to hang out with.

hey, think of ur history. you guys went from being slaves to being free. think how hard those guys worked for their freedom and independence. they didn't give up cause they were sick of it..it just made them work even harder to be free. don't give up man. i know that society says "everybody's equal" but that's not true yet i don't think. there's still racism everywhere. you gotta be the bigger man here and you gotta be the one that resolve the issue with civil manner and not with violence, cussing, etc.. just whatever u do, don't quit. if u need any help/support, u know where to look


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

im gonna just chill and probably go in and cancel my order at that shop. Im not gonna give up but i hate it when people hope on my meat for some dumb shit. 

im not a racist i hate everyone no matter the color but i now that some ethnic groups dont respect blacks and thats cool but hey what can i say.


vsp3c: (my parents unfortunately do not respect them very much but i don't care what they think)

i now how u feel about ur parents not respecting ur friends my step-dad is like that he dosent like asian people but i think asians are cool as shit man, i have tons off asian friends i chill with them and its good times.

I think that some blacks made it worst for others to get respect just like when asian people come into kmart to get something they throw the money on the counter instead of putting it in my hand, and i smile and give them there change and they act like they dont want a black person to touch them they will get a disease our some shiat, but hey i dont give a crap anymore im gonna just say forget it and go on about my business.

i hope i see the racist pig on the street so i can smoke his ass in a race and say damn u gotta beat by a "N"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think its that big of a deal, i think the "race card" is played alot these days, and its getting out of hand. i'm sorry and i don't mean to offend anyone and Sleeper i'm not using you as an example. but usually african americans these days all they say is its "cuz i'm black" they don't get a job "cuz i'm black" etc. its just stupid. plenty of african americans can get jobs most of them are too lazy then resort to violence/robberies and that is what gives african americans a bad name, then everyone is like locking there car doors when they drive by, it;s total bullshit. but in your case sleeper that was racist, and i think you should just kick his ass.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

Sorry if i went and beat him up i would just contribute to the violence/robberies that give african americans a bad name.Sorry man thats not me im a lover not a fighter.

maybe u are right maybe u are wrong who give a [email protected]




(drift240sxdrag) plenty of african americans can get jobs most of them are too lazy then resort to violence/robberies and that is what gives african americans a bad name


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ill just come right out and say it, i am racist. if i heard that guy say that in the store i wouldnt agree at all cause well for the simple fact you dont dress like a thug id give you respect. im not racist just because somebodys black, but i kinda agree with what drift240sxdrag said, most blacks have the bad rep cause of the inner city assholes that rob people and run around in gangs... seriously man if you think black people arent racist as hell to whites, ur wrong. im white and ive almost gotten jumped 2 times in school by kids ive never seen or heard of and ive had shit thrown at me just walkin by. everybody gets it here and there and i personally think blacks have more control over racism

if a white guy beats up a black guy, he can say its racist if its not. if a white guy get the sh*t knocked outta him by a black guy just walkin around, do you think hes even got much of a case if he says "its cause im white"

and i hear all kinds of shit about my g/f. her parents came from china so shes fully chinese and im always hearing shit like esyip... it annoys me but i cant do anything when the kid has 5 friends...

overall i do have to say sorry, cause that is really messed up but, everybody gets a taste, guess you kinda got a spoonful :/


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

HMMMM I never had a probelm getting a job and I agree that people tend to use that cop out, but I believe it somehwat. Drift are you white??? Not trying to be an ass, but that is what most white people say. And before anyone says I am racists for that comment, my wife is half white and my daughter has white in her, so I am FAAAAAAAAAR from racists. NO shit. My wife always thought I was dumb. Sometimes I wouldnt go places if I knew black people wouldnt be there. Then that day at Wendy's she saw exactly what I meant and never fucked with me about it again. ON the flip side alot of black people think all white people are racists. LOL sometimes I get in my thoughts process up here. I swear besides military, there are maybe 5 black people in my little ass town. If someone looks at me weird, Ill get pissed like fuck you racists bitch !! LOL I may have a slight inferiority complex but that is because a white dude dropped the n bomb on my friend

we were at Denny's eating having a good time and we ALWAYS get stares and whatever. Anyway this one guy is just mean mugging. Well my friend gives him a dirty look like get off my nuts bitch and dude walks up to him. Dude has one arm and I am on the floor laughing. Slaps the shit out of my friend. And calls him the N bomb. Every since then....I am on the lookout


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

well i aint no racist like i said i hate all people just not one color,
and at least (Kelso) admitts hes a racist other people dont have the balls to say it. It really dosent matter anymore i put it behind me and im gonna just do my thang


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sleeper180sx said:


> *some black kid was riding with his cousin and another friend and that got fuckin shot at buy some asian kids because they were driving and import and his cousin got shot in the head now dont u think thats takin it a bit to far*


That sux wut happened... but that samething happened to my friend and hes asian. Hate people for who they really are (IDIOTS) not by thier race....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no i'm not white, i'm azn, vietnamese to be exact.


----------



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

Buy the way. Do you realize how many different cultures you are talking about when you say white people(Russian, french,Sweedish,Irish,etc..). Please remeber that at one point in history every race in the world has suffered extreme prejudice by another race. So please lets learn from the past to make a better hp/weigth ratio. Peace


----------



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

And if you are going to throw in the towel can i have your car? Please?


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

no im not give up and no u cant have my car (HULKSMASH)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

u tell him sleeper


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

ok ok. in response to what you said, nx2000. about the whole have i ever experienced the room freeze and stare at me as soon as i stepped into the room. yes, COUNTLESS times. and i'm sorry, but i DO understand, as much as it may disappoint you. this is only from what i believe. and you and i have different beliefs so it's ok. my explanation to why i understand? personally, i've been told countless times how cultured i am. not because i study every culture, ethnicity, race out there. but because i was raised that way. i was born and raised in the "ghetto". i've seen it all, and i mean ALL. i've seen drive-bys, i've seen stabbings, i've seen robberies, i've seen domestic violence. from every race from blacks, to whites, to latinos, to asians, to aliens, everything. i, too, believe that i'm very cultured. people say i "act" black, "talk" black, whatever the hell. mainly because i live and die the Hip-Hop lifestyle, which is dominated by blacks. 

now, on to some experiences. YES, i do know how it feels. trust me. my ex is black. do you know the kinds of looks that i got from black men and women, mainly men? you know that astonished look like, "what the fuck is HE doing with her??!?!!" do you know the kind of shit i got into? black men would SEE her and i holding hands or what not, but STILL completely disregard my existence and try and talk to her, and ask her, "so where's your man?" do you KNOW how many fights i COULD have gotten into, but i didn't? how do you think it feels to feel like you don't exist simply because you never see a black woman with an asian guy, but it's perfectly fine for a black man to be with whatever race woman he chooses. but it's "taboo" or what have you, to see a black woman with an asian man. like you, nx2000, i got a lot shit from my family because my girlfriend was black. considering my family is generally a traditional chinese family. 

you were very quick to say that i don't understand. sure, i may not BE black. but i sure as hell understand. you don't know enough about me to be so quick to judge and be able to say with accuracy that i don't.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Converted said:


> *Esyip...sorry I have to disagree. It IS a big deal. Racism shouldnt be brushed off with an excuse. Racists shouldnt get the luxury.
> 
> Sleeper...Dont let one person get you down! Dont let their ignorance ruin the things you love.
> 
> -Jake *


jake, i think you're missing where i'm coming from. i'm not trying to say that racism is ok, and should be ignored or what not. if that's what it sounded like, it was more or less sarcasm. i was trying to make a point that he's basically letting someone who called him a ****** (even though he didn't hear it himself. and don't say him not hearing it himself doesn't matter because it does) make him leave the import scene. and that makes no sense. 

and sleeper, about that whole asian person shooting a black person or what not because he was driving an import. is that a fact? how do you know that that was the person's motive? did he openly announce that, "i shot that black motherfuckin' ****** because he was driving an import, and i don't like black people."? or is it an assumption? for all anyone knows, that guy might have gotten shot because he stole something from the other guy. or he might have cheated him, crossed him in some way, etc. not everything has a racial motive.

-edwin


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

ignorance is the gay. 

boycott the shop. and order from another. keep your head up and stay in the game. i completely understand getting frustrated and trying to get out of the game... but you have to remember that you aren't as ignorant as the other person which makes you better.

it doesn't matter your color, religion, or penis size... its the love of the car that matters


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

esyip

it is a fact because it was in the newpaper and it was on the news the kids that shot the guy were also caught

and no he didnt still anything, they shot him for the reason i stated


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

esyip said:


> *
> 
> you were very quick to say that i don't understand. sure, i may not BE black. but i sure as hell understand. you don't know enough about me to be so quick to judge and be able to say with accuracy that i don't. *


I personally dont think it is the same. I grew up in So Cal witha bunch of Asians. It didnt seem the same. I am sure you get flak too bro. It is all gay. Fuck it. We all been shit on. I would personally go back and whoop his ass just on principle. Who cares if you "contribute" to stereo types black people get.  He deserveth an ass whopping


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nx2000 said:


> *I would personally go back and whoop his ass just on principle. Who cares if you "contribute" to stereo types black people get.  He deserveth an ass whopping *


nothing like an old fashion ass whoopin


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I remember going into a Wendy's. I remember going into a McDonald's too. This was Daytona Beach, I haven't been in the south in the past ten years till i went there for college. I was sorta shocked at how things go there. African-Americans were in the McDonalds and nothing but. Then you had all whites in the Wendys.

Its not right to be looked at differently because of your skin colour. Shit like this, shouldn't be happening to anyone. Being half-asian, I never felt comfortable anywhere. Got picked on and beaten on through out school, even here in the North West. I was always looked down on in Korea because my mother married a White American soldier. They hate Americans there. I remember being beaten on just because i was half-white in korea. This shit ain't PC anymore. If some mutha-fuker calls me anything deragatory, I know right then and there, that I'm a better man. If some business does that, thank god for lawyers and the Better Business Bureau.

Hoping for a brighter future...


----------



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

esyip which Sac town ghetto did you live in? I was born and raised in Sacramento before i moved to AZ.

Sleeper180sx
i thought it was worth the try. Hang in there and that goes for everybody. If someone didn't give looks for race it would be something else. The human race is just that way. So until we can evolve one more time let us do the best we can. Life sucks when you are pissed off all the time.


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

I have friends of all races. I hate trash of all races. I love u all cause u like 240's. ROCK ON, NISSAN POWER. I am a cheesy white guy and prolly HATED in the labor field cause i love foreign cars. Its not a good thing to build american stuff and buy foreign things but i dont care. NISSAN JUST FUKIN ROCKS...woohooooo


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevy8up said:


> *Its not a good thing to build american stuff and buy foreign things but i dont care. NISSAN JUST FUKIN ROCKS...woohooooo *


hahahaha ROCK ON!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

too bad we don't go those smilies in the NF already


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i lived in the area that we called the "V"/Riverbend/Seavey Circle. Downtown area, off of Broadway, the red brick housing projects across the street frpm Target on Broadway and Riverside.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Racism sucks. But if your gonna let it bother you so much that your willing to give up something about it then you probably shouldnt be in it in the first place. I fix up cars to make them go fast and look good because of the love I have for it. I get stereo-typed too. I'm persian and people think I have to drive a BMW or i'm rich and snobby and stuck up and all that shit. Half m friends are only my friends because of people I met them through. Otherwise I get labeled as stuck up. So its everywhere you go. But just cause they think i'm suppose to be driving a beamer doesnt mean i'm gonna stop working on nissans. FUCK ALL HATERS around me, in the past, and in the future. I'm not gonna let a little hatred get me down. Neither should anyone else. Remember your doing what your doing for yourself not for others.


----------



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

cool i did time in oak park, highlands, and Ranch Cordova


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Racism really is a terrible thing and unfortunately it's not gonna die off any time soon. Going from imports to domestics won't change anything. In fact, think about all the people you meet with domestic vehicles in general and then think about the people you meet with imports. $10 says your gonna get more of it going domestic than you EVER will in the import world.

just my


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

hey esyip please forgive my ignorance but what does your name mean anyway. Remember....im from the midwest..lol


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

it's my name, kind of. 

my full name is edwin stephen yip. i'm sure you can figure it out from there.


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Racism sucks. No way around it. And I pretty much have heard every stereotype available. I'm a half-black jewish kid, or a "fucking little jewish *****." I hear that shit every day. But you know what? If you are going to stop and dwell on that shit, you are going to get NOWHERE. I hate dwelling on past times. MOVE ON.

Truthfully I would have found a new import shop, or to actually do the correct way, you should have gotten his ass fired. Since when can you use racial slurs on the job? Report his ass to the manager. And if he hates ****** also, call the police. But seriously, I'm so used to that I just shrug it off. Doesn't bother me.

And BlueBOBs right, you will probably get more racism in a domestic then an import. Sad but true. If you roll up in a modified 'tegra (omg i see so many of those), it's not that bad. But roll up in the corvette, and get ready to here things like "hey are a valet parker person?" and "u got the money to buy that from drug dealing" and shit like that.

Bottom line: Don't show that it bothers you. If it doesn't bother you, they will stop doing it because they won't get anything out of it. If you don't care about it, they don't.

-PC


----------

